# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Reittioppaasta nostalgia- ja tulevaisuusversio ennen metroliikenteen alkua?

## PSi

Onko reittioppaasta olemassa länsimetroliikenteen käynnistymisen jälkeistä testiversiota?

Todennäköisesti vielä ei tiedetä uusien liityntälinjojen tarkkoja ajoaikoja eikä yksittäisten vuorojen tarkkoja lähtöaikoja, mutta alustavien suunnitelmienkin pohjalta lienee mahdollista kehittää jonkinlainen testiversio uusista aikatauluista kokeilukäyttöön.

Näin me voisimme katsoa, kuinka matkat Helsingin ja Espoon välillä todennäköisesti sujuvat länsimetron alettua, ja voisimme arvioida matka-aikojen kehitystä jo etukäteen, ja nähdä mitä kehitys tuo tullessaan.

Onko mahdollista tallettaa reittioppaan syksyn aikataulukanta ennen metroliikenteen alkua johonkin nostalgiakoneeseen, jotta voisi takautuvasti katsoa kuinka länsimetrolla tehty seutuliikennematka olisi sujunut ennen länsimetroa. Jos kannat saisi nostalgiakäyttöön ei ruusunpunaisten linssien läpi vanhaa aikaa haikailevat voisi ainakaan perusteettomasti väittää, että ennen oli paremmin  :Smile: 

pekka

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Onko reittioppaasta olemassa länsimetroliikenteen käynnistymisen jälkeistä testiversiota?
> 
> Todennäköisesti vielä ei tiedetä uusien liityntälinjojen tarkkoja ajoaikoja eikä yksittäisten vuorojen tarkkoja lähtöaikoja, mutta alustavien suunnitelmienkin pohjalta lienee mahdollista kehittää jonkinlainen testiversio uusista aikatauluista kokeilukäyttöön.


Täältä löytyy: http://tulevatreitit.hsl.fi/ Haun pystyy tekemään aina parin tunnin aikaikkunassa, joka siis näyttäisi mallintavan palvelutarjontaa aamuruuhkassa, keskellä päivää, iltaruuhkassa, alkuillasta ja myöhään illalla. Viikonloppuisin käytössä ovat samat aikaikkunat.

----------


## Jussi

> Täältä löytyy: http://tulevatreitit.hsl.fi/


Tuo antaakin hauskoja reittejä: Myyrmäestä Niitykumpuun mennessä ensimmäinen vaihtoehto:
I-juna Myyrmäki - Huopalahti
A/E/U-juna Huopalahti - Helsinki
Metro Helsinki - Niittykumpu

Tuosta voisi siis päätellä että I-juna katkaistaan Huopalahteen. Ei ole tainnut tekijä olla ihan tehtäviensä tasalla...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:07 ----------

Lisäksi sivuston palaute-osiossa kerrotaan:



> Huomioithan, että varsinaisiin linjastomuutoksiin liittyvä palautteen antaminen ja keskustelu käydään täällä: hsl.fi/keharata ja hsl.fi/vantaanlinjasto

----------


## MaZo

> Tuo antaakin hauskoja reittejä: Myyrmäestä Niitykumpuun mennessä ensimmäinen vaihtoehto:
> I-juna Myyrmäki - Huopalahti
> A/E/U-juna Huopalahti - Helsinki
> Metro Helsinki - Niittykumpu


Kohtalaisen erikoiselta vaikuttaa reitti Oulunkylästä Tapiolaan, johon ehdotetaan ajamista ensin koko kehäradan ympäri Helsinkiin, josta taas metrolla Tapiolaan.

----------


## MJG

> Kohtalaisen erikoiselta vaikuttaa reitti Oulunkylästä Tapiolaan, johon ehdotetaan ajamista ensin koko kehäradan ympäri Helsinkiin, josta taas metrolla Tapiolaan.


HSL:n strategian mukainen matka-ajan maksimoiva reitti.

Firman värikynäjannujen mielestä julkisissa istuminen on niin mukavaa ajantäytettä, että mitä enemmän sen parempi.

----------


## PepeB

> Kohtalaisen erikoiselta vaikuttaa reitti Oulunkylästä Tapiolaan, johon ehdotetaan ajamista ensin koko kehäradan ympäri Helsinkiin, josta taas metrolla Tapiolaan.


Nykyinen reittiopas ehdottaa muun muassa seuraavanlaista yhtälöä:
Jos lähdet lähijunalla kotoa, ja reitti kulkee Helsinki C:n kautta, usein tulee ehdotuksena vaihtaa toiseen junaan Pasilassa  :Laughing:

----------

